

The BBC is getting back into the computer business - wdding
http://qz.com/446839/the-bbc-is-getting-back-into-the-computer-business/

======
mostlystatic
I was wondering about the cost or pricing, but the answer is they won't say
yet.
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-33427816](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-33427816)

> The BBC won't give exact figures on the costs - it says they're commercially
> sensitive - but says the vast majority is being covered by the partners in
> the project.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9844380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9844380)

